# Quick Cure,Is there an easy way to get drops out!??



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Hello, Is there some secret to getting the drops to come out uniformily!?? I shake the bottle and 2-3 drops come out,then plugs,1/2 drop,plugs,a mass of drops,plugs,etc.etc.etc. I've got a New bottle and old bottle,both do the same,was wondering if jamming a safety pin down the hole will help or screw it up worse.

I'm sure I'm not the only one to experience this,does anyone have a suggestion? THANKS!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I got pretty frustrated with that too so I just cut it very deep. The downside of course is that you have to be aware of how much is coming out now, and that you don't spill it everywhere.

Good luck.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I would get eye dropper or seringe and remove the top with the dropper. This way you may have more control, but you have to take into consideration that drops may be slightly bigger. You can get free seringe at any pharmacy.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

i too use an eye dropper...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

use a bigger gage needle.

I found that I can use those thread picks from a sewing kit works very well. You can get one at Michael for about $1.50 each.


----------

